# Server 10.4 - where is mysql .ini file?



## bunner bob (Aug 18, 2005)

I can't seem to find the mysql .ini file in Tiger server. I believe it's called something like my.ini.

Any idea what the path is?

- Bob


----------



## Emerrill (Aug 21, 2005)

You need to create /etc/my.cnf

-eric


----------



## bunner bob (Aug 21, 2005)

Really - so it doesn't exist from the get-go? I find that hard to believe - there must be quite a few initialization parameters already set up in a config file somewhere.

I say this after reading this
http://www.openwin.org/mike/faq/faq...ot-support-authentication-protocol-requested/
- according to the information on this site, I ned to add a line in the [mysqld] section of my configuration file. Meaning this section (and thus the file) should already exist.


----------



## Emerrill (Aug 21, 2005)

I created the file, and the locate (locate .ini, locate .cnf) command indicates the file doesn't exist by default. Here is mine for example:

[mysqld]
socket=/tmp/mysql.sock

#Use old password encryption method (needed for 4.0 and older clients).
old_passwords


----------



## bunner bob (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey, that locate command is cool!

So, does MySql just know to look in /etc/ for a file called my.cfg?


----------



## Emerrill (Aug 21, 2005)

Yup. Just edit it and restart mysql

-eric


----------



## philaweb (Sep 14, 2005)

Emerrill said:
			
		

> Yup. Just edit it and restart mysql



I am having the exact same problem.

But... On top of that I am also having problems editing a "my.cfg" file.

What should this file contain?

How do I save it within the /etc/ system folder?

I have tried to save it with JEdit, which is denied access to that folder.

Anyone with a solution on how I can get MySQL up and running with some sort of interface so I can import databases?


----------



## Emerrill (Sep 14, 2005)

philaweb said:
			
		

> I am having the exact same problem.
> 
> But... On top of that I am also having problems editing a "my.cfg" file.
> 
> ...




You want phpMyAdmin for the interface. Just download it, unpack it, and  put it in /Lib/WebServer/Docs/.

To edit the ini file, you need to use the terminal, or some gui that can run as root. From the terminal you can use 'sudo pico /etc/my.ini'

-eric


----------



## philaweb (Sep 14, 2005)

Emerrill said:
			
		

> You want phpMyAdmin for the interface. Just download it, unpack it, and  put it in /Lib/WebServer/Docs/.



Yup... Now I've got the interface up and running. 

Even though I have to call the interface via HTTP because PHP files are configured to be opened by the text editor.



			
				Emerrill said:
			
		

> To edit the ini file, you need to use the terminal, or some gui that can run as root. From the terminal you can use 'sudo pico /etc/my.ini'



Okay... Hmm. 

I must add that I'm very new to this Unix concept.

Even though my imagination doesn't come short in most occasions, cracking your "code" without a tutorial is quite difficult. I found the Terminal editor - and I seem to have problems making the saved "my.cfg" file stick around in the "etc" folder.

Is a there a step-by-step tutorial somewhere on making the MySQL program work on MacOS X?  After all - I have paid far more for this server software than I would ever consider paying for any other software.


----------



## philaweb (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmm... Seems like I just found what I was looking for with this MacOS server tutorial. 

*Edit:* Okay, so now... Thanks to the above linked tutorial... I understand that the terminal editor works sort of like DOS on a PC.

There are some errors in the above linked tutorial, but I am now in touch with the MySQL program and trying to configure the socket via the "my.cfg" or "my.ini" file?  (Not quite sure since both were mentioned).


----------



## philaweb (Sep 14, 2005)

Emerrill said:
			
		

> I created the file, and the locate (locate .ini, locate .cnf) command indicates the file doesn't exist by default. Here is mine for example:
> 
> [mysqld]
> socket=/tmp/mysql.sock



Well, no /tmp/mysql.sock file on my Mac, unfortunately.

Hmm... Perhaps some other file that I'm not aware of?

*Emerrill*,

Many thanks for your taking your time with me.


----------



## philaweb (Sep 14, 2005)

After some Googlin' I've found this post. Seems like MySQL and PHP doesn't communicate well on the MacOS X 10.4.2 browser from default settings.

I've located the socket file at /var/mysql/mysql.sock - like mentioned in the above linked post. Tried to create a "my.cfg" and "my.ini" file with the following code to no avail:

[mysqld]
socket=/var/mysql/mysql.sock

Does anyone know how to edit the /etc/php.ini.default file?


----------



## philaweb (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, I temporarily give up for a good nights sleep.   

Attached is an image of what I think is the problem.

*Emerrill*, I have tried your suggestions on creating .cfg and .ini files in the /etc/ folder - absolutely no luck. The image of the MySQL configuration is taken after I added those files you suggested.

I have also edited the /etc/php.ini file (found out how to via the Terminal program). It only changed some of the configuration, as can be seen on the attached image (/var/mysql/mysql.sock).

Perhaps the solution is right under my nose, but I am too tired, snowblind to see it.  

BTW... The vBulletin board javascript Wysiwyg stuff does NOT work on Firefox. Had to fire up MSIE 6 to get the attachment right.  ::ha::


----------

